# Java moss growth question



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

I have a clump of JM growing in a 1g desktop w/ some RCS. It appears to have some finely divided, branching new growth on the ends of branches. Is that how it grows (long, skinny, then filling in later), or am I having a thread/hair algae outbreak?


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)




----------



## JAXON777 (Jan 4, 2007)

That is what my java moss does so I am pretty sure thats normal. The branches on mine are a little bit brighter green on the tips


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

My java moss grows that way as well, so I think that you just have normal growth.


----------



## Squawkbert (Jan 3, 2007)

That's a relief, thanks for the input.

:: discretely returns coworker's algae-free toothbrush to desk ::


----------

